# Japan quake victims to get 100,000 Crocs



## News Bot (Mar 30, 2011)

US shoemaker Crocs donates 100,000 pairs of its colorful rubber clogs to victims of Japan's devastating earthquake disaster.












*Published On:* 30-Mar-11 08:56 AM
*Source:* AFP via NEWS.com.au

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## slim6y (Mar 30, 2011)

Made of the real reptile.. The bot strikes again... 

Can someone tell me though, how does News Bot work???


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Mar 30, 2011)

yeah i hope there sent to japan so i dont have to see them here !!!

Do people really think that they look KOOL !!!

Crocs USA -sent them 10 million japan needs them and your help and i need to never see another CROC Shoe


----------



## Darkhorse (Mar 30, 2011)

Haven't the poor Japanese been through enough without being sent the ugliest shoes in the history of mankind!


----------



## Wallypod (Mar 30, 2011)

Darkhorse said:


> Haven't the poor Japanese been through enough without being sent the ugliest shoes in the history of mankind!


 perhaps they could tie them together and use them as boats. That way they can be ready for the next one.


----------



## Nash1990 (Mar 30, 2011)

The title of this thread is missleading lol


----------



## -Peter (Mar 30, 2011)

Oh great, first they lose their house, then their friends family and livelihood now some stuipid Amercan wants to take away their dignity.


----------



## Jungle_Fever1 (Mar 30, 2011)

least they will be able to feel the sand and water betwen there toes hahahaha, im going to get burned for that one


----------



## Asharee133 (Mar 30, 2011)

Jungle_Fever1 said:


> least they will be able to feel the sand and water betwen there toes hahahaha, im going to get burned for that one


 *shun* LOL.


----------



## cement (Mar 30, 2011)

If they know whats good for them they'll send them back!


----------



## giglamesh (Mar 30, 2011)

seriously though they may be ugly but christ are they comfy, and some of the thongs they have made don't actually look too bad


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 31, 2011)

I think most will be happy they can have a pair of water proof shoes


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 31, 2011)

Jezuz Newsbutt! Not again! :lol:


----------



## slim6y (Mar 31, 2011)

moosenoose said:


> Jezuz Newsbutt! Not again! :lol:


 
We should have a thread of Newsbottom's blunders....


----------



## gillsy (Mar 31, 2011)

slim6y said:


> Made of the real reptile.. The bot strikes again...
> 
> Can someone tell me though, how does News Bot work???


 
I'm assuming it subscribes to news RSS feeds, and when certain key words are found it grabs the article.


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 31, 2011)

slim6y said:


> We should have a thread of Newsbottom's blunders....


 
Indeed! :lol:

Here's the photo accompanying it .....but just imagine it times 100 0000!!


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Mar 31, 2011)

giglamesh said:


> seriously though they may be ugly but christ are they comfy, and some of the thongs they have made don't actually look too bad


 
gigamesh you just publicly outa your self as a owner or a user of Crocs - shame shame !!!


----------

